

Is arrhythmia at the heart of Beethoven's music? - spking
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-beethoven-heartbeat-20150108-story.html?track=lat-email-healthreport

======
chopin
Minor nitpick: the piano sonata op. 110 is no. 31, not no. 12 as mentioned in
the article.

